# Ppt



## nyyankees (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone heard of ppt for desired sterilization?


----------



## FractalMind (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, sounds like post-partum tubal ligation (PPTL), we use surgical code 58605 and anesthesia cross-code 00851 w/dx V25.2

Erika.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 10, 2009)

THANK YA...THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT....WASN'T SURE THOUGH...I ALSO HATE ANESTHESIA CODING...BY THE WAY. THE MORE I DO IT THE MORE I HATE IT.


----------



## AYCPC (Jun 12, 2009)

I felt the same way, but it gets easier as you go....

Amanda, CPC


----------

